# NR&W



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

These Pic's are from last noverber. My nephews were visting my sister and I was working on the RR
The came over and took some pic's I have made some changes since then and also did some cleaning up of constructions debris and the trash that blew in from my neighbors over turned trash can.

The Text is in this space because no matter what I do I can not get a space between the first pciture and the tool bar.
I hope you enjoy the pic's any way 
































































(I fixed it for you JJ, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J,

Looks like you come a long way. Very nice. I sure could use some of those big boulders.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice JJ. Lots of places for "Sneaky Snake" to hide.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

no matter what I do I can not get a space between the first pciture and the tool bar. 

JJ, 

Put in some blank lines before adding any pics. 

My browser (or MLS) puts every picture I insert at top left (0,0) so I click on the pic, then 'cut' it (shift-Del) and 'paste' it (shift-Ins) into one of the blank lines.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

What browser are you using? I'm using MS/IE v7 and have no problem, and if I remember correctly John said he's using MS/IE v8.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking good JJ. 
Kristi and I will have to plan a trip down to your and Stan's neck of the woods one of these days. 

Rodney


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm.. I type some text

Then insert the picture












works fine.... try typing the text, then a couple of carriage returns (the enter key)

then insert the picture... but make SURE your cursor is at the blank lines BELOW the text you typed...


Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I treied 20 Carraige returns and got the same results. Must be something in IE8 that I am using.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rods UP 9000 on 31 Jul 2009 06:34 PM 
Looking good JJ. 
Kristi and I will have to plan a trip down to your and Stan's neck of the woods one of these days. 

Rodney Just let us know when yer a'comin', Rodney...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 31 Jul 2009 09:08 PM 
I tried 20 Carriage returns and got the same results. Must be something in IE8 that I am using. John

If it were me I'd be checking into how to go about removing IE8 and installing IE7 again.







With all the trouble that you guys are running into with IE8, I'm surely not going to install it on my system as yet.

I haven't asked before, but do you get any 'Errors on page' and/or the MS/Warning icon







displayed in the browser status area (i.e. lower-left corner). The reason that I ask is because the whole WYSIWYG Editor is a JavaScript.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup I see that error all the time.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

I don't know if this will help with your problem and mind you I don't have IE8 installed, but try pressing the {F12} key on your keyboard while in the browser window, and make sure that 'Browser Mode' is set to 'Internet Explorer 7'. Then open the WYSIWYG Editor and see if your problems are corrected.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Steve C I did what you said. Now different things are showing up that I did not see before. I will not go and to a test in the bugs forum


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Now that Steve C has helped me solve a problem Here is a new picture.

Somehwere in this pacture, taken from accross the free way on a hill, is the NR&W


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

John

In the same place (i.e. {F12}) there's also a 'Document Mode' setting, try setting that also to 'Internet Explorer 7 Standards Mode'. I also posted this in the Bugs & Testing forum


----------

